# El asesinato estremeció al mundo



## Angel.Aura

Hola todos, como puedo traducir *El                                          asesinato estremeció al mundo*?.
L'assassinato ha fatto tremare il mondo.
Puede ser?
1000 gracias


----------



## irene.acler

Hola!
Creo que está bien lo que has puesto. Pero podrías también decir "l'assassinio ha scosso il mondo".


----------



## femmejolie

Far tremare, scuotere, inorridire, sbigottire, rabbrividire.
(pienso que las que mejor reflejan el concepto son scuotere y sbigottire).


----------



## irene.acler

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Femmejolie.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Mille grazie, ragazze!
Tutto chiaro, ora.
A.A.


----------



## femmejolie

Angel.Aura said:


> Hola todos, como puedo traducir *El asesinato estremeció al mundo*?.
> *L'assassinato ??? *  ha fatto tremare il mondo.
> Puede ser?
> 1000 gracias


 


irene.acler said:


> Hola!
> Creo que está bien lo que has puesto.  Pero podrías también decir "*l'assassinio * ha scosso il mondo".


Visto che siamo in tema, l'assassinato non sarebbe corretto in questo caso, giusto? Assassinato è un falso amico, sarebbe la persona che è stata uccisa.


----------



## irene.acler

Femmejolie, tienes razón. 
Assassinio = asesinato 
Assassinato = quien es asesinado.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Si Femmejolie, tienes razòn. 
El asesinato es _l'omicidio_. 
Pero como se llama la persona asesinada?


----------



## Xerinola

Ciao!
Yo también diría en este caso "tremare".
¿La persona asesinada podría ser "vittima"?

Saludos
X:


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, Xerinola, "vittima" está bien; se puede decir también "assassinato". Pero cómo se dice en español? Víctima?


----------



## femmejolie

Angel.Aura said:


> Si Femmejolie, tienes razòn.
> El asesinato es _l'omicidio_.
> Pero como se llama la persona asesinada?
> *Asesinado. (o al massimo, víctima de asesinato, molto formale e più lungo) .*


*Víctima* es en general (puede ser de homicidio, parricidio, asesinato, violación, estupro, suicidio, etc., vamos, de cualquier delito, incluso económico (víctima de un desfalco,etc...) )

Homicidio => Homicida /Víctima de homicidio (no hay un sustantivo propio, como sucede también en italiano)
Asesinato=> Asesino /Asesinado 
Suicidio=> Suicida.

Visto che siamo in tema, qual è la differenza fra uccidere e ammazzare?
Me l'hanno spiegato molto tempo fa ma non me ne ricordo bene.
(Il DeMauro riporta che ammazzare è uccidere in modo violento, ma io non ci vedo chiaro. (teoricamente , con un'ascia => ammazzare ; col veleno=> uccidere  )


----------



## Xerinola

Femmejolie lo ha explicado "perfetto".  

Saludos
X:


----------



## irene.acler

Sí ,efectivamente!! 
En cuanto a _ammazzare_ y _uccidere_, leyendo lo que dice el DeMauro yo diría que son sinónimos, pero nunca me he preguntado esta cosa!

Femmejolie, se puede _uccidere_ no sólo con el veneno, sino también "uccidere di botte", "uccidere a colpi di arma da fuoco". Pero se puede también decir "ammazzare di botte".
Mira aquí


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Sí ,efectivamente!!
> En cuanto a _ammazzare_ y _uccidere_, leyendo lo que dice el DeMauro yo diría que son sinónimos, pero nunca me he preguntado esta cosa!
> 
> Femmejolie, se puede _uccidere_ no sólo con el veneno, sino también "uccidere di botte", "uccidere a colpi di arma da fuoco". Pero se puede también decir "ammazzare di botte".
> Mira aquí


 
Sì, lo so, era un esempio illustrativo (assai semplice). Io credo che siano sinonimi, ma deve esserci qualche sfumatura di significato.
Il link non è funzionante.


----------



## sabrinita85

*Uccidere*: privare della vita; portare alla morte.
*Ammazzare: *uccidere in modo violento; più genericamente, far morire.


----------



## femmejolie

sabrinita85 said:


> *Uccidere*: privare della vita; portare alla morte.
> *Ammazzare: *uccidere in modo violento; più genericamente, far morire.


Ah, molte grazie Sab.,ma visto che siamo O.T. , aprirò un bel filone.
E annamo!


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Ah, molte grazie Sab.,ma visto che siamo O.T. , aprirò un bel filone.
> E annamo!


Ottimo! 

Di nulla!


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Sì, lo so, era un esempio illustrativo (assai semplice). Io credo che siano sinonimi, ma deve esserci qualche sfumatura di significato.
> Il link non è funzionante.



Ay Dios mío, me equivoqué en poner el enlace..y ahora no me acuerdo lo que puse!


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Ay Dios mío, me equivoqué *AL* poner el enlace..y ahora no me acuerdo *DE* lo que puse!


Fa niente! Non ti preoccupa'! Comunque, ho aperto un bel filone sullo stesso argomento. Grazie comunque.

A proposito, mi hai fatto fare una brutta figura:
_Femmejolie, se puede uccidere no sólo con el veneno, sino también "uccidere di botte", "uccidere a colpi di arma da fuoco". Pero se puede también decir "ammazzare di botte".
_Dice Saoul che non si dice "uccidere di botte", ma "ammazzare di botte".


----------



## femmejolie

Angel.Aura said:


> Si Femmejolie, tienes razòn.
> El asesinato es _l'omicidio_.
> Pero como se llama la persona asesinada?


 
El asesinato es l'assassinio.
El homicidio es l'omicidio.
L'assassinio comporta "dolus" (dolo), cioè uccidere a volontà, significa uccidere qualcuno con premeditazione, invece l'omicidio può essere imprudente (a.e., in un litigio, essendo sbronzo, guida con eccesso di velocità, ecc.)


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> El asesinato es l'assassinio.
> El homicidio es l'omicidio.
> L'assassinio comporta "dolus" (dolo), cioè uccidere con volontà (di farlo), significa uccidere qualcuno con premeditazione, invece l'omicidio può essere colposo (a.e., in un litigio, essendo sbronzo, guida con eccesso di velocità, ecc.)


 
A volontà significa "in grande quantità".
Ho mangiato a volontà.

L'omicidio doloso è commesso con coscienza e volontà, si chiama anche "secondo l'intenzione".
Quando si uccide con premeditazione l'omicidio non è doloso ma premeditato. 


El homicidio imprudente en italiano se llama "colposo".


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> A volontà significa "in grande quantità".
> Ho mangiato a volontà.
> 
> L'omicidio doloso è commesso con coscienza e volontà, si chiama anche "secondo l'intenzione".
> Quando si uccide con premeditazione l'omicidio non è doloso ma premeditato.
> 
> 
> El homicidio imprudente en italiano se llama "colposo".


 
Grazie, Claudine!

In spagnolo "homicidio culposo" también existe, pero es más formal que "homicido imprudente". (también existe "delito culposo/imprudente")

"Culposo" solo se emplea en Derecho, es decir, jurídicamente hablando.
"Imprudente" se puede referir a cualquier actividad cotidiana:
!Qué imprudente has sido! / Es un hecho imprudente.


*DRAE:*
*culposo, sa*(De culpa).1. adj. Dicho de un acto o de una omisión imprudente o negligente: Que origina responsabilidades.


Ossia, "una parola imprudente"/ "un pilota imprudente"
"Un omicidio colposo".


Sembra che "colposo" sia riservato solo ai delitti.
E perche si dice "guida imprudente"? (forse perche è un reato, ma non un delitto)


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> Sembra che "colposo" sia riservato solo ai delitti.
> E perché si dice "guida imprudente"? (forse perché è un reato, ma non un delitto)


Grazie, femme!
Si parla di "reato colposo" e "delitto colposo".
L'imprudenza in sé non è né un reato né un delitto, ma può causare un reato o un delitto colposi. L'imprudenza è uno dei fattori che origina un delitto colposo, insieme alla negligenza ed all'imperizia.


----------

